# Dogs lip is bleeding near the bumps/spikes at the back of mouth



## RogueandTom (Feb 14, 2015)

My dogs lip is bleeding near the back of her mouth where those bumps/spikes are (Anyone know what those are called?) it has scabbed up a few times but the scam always falls off due to being super active and playing/eating just general stuff and now it is bleeding, should I be worried about this? I will link a picture of her and her lip bleeding. Rogue - TomHalstead's library Lip bleeding - TomHalstead's library Is this something I should be worried about? Also, should I refrain from playing with her until her lip is healed?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Penaten cream works well, but not sure about applying it once they're bleeding.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How long has this been going on? Have you taken her to a vet?


----------



## RogueandTom (Feb 14, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> How long has this been going on? Have you taken her to a vet?


It has only been like this for the past 3-4 days or so and no I haven't taken her to the vet because I wasn't sure if it was serious enough to need medical attention. Should I take her to the vet?


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Is it possible the wound is from excess scratching and dry skin around the mouth? I've had dogs do that in the winter.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My dog gets this at certain times of the year. I've taken her to a vet several times. I've been told its autoimmune related and some dogs just get it. They told me to try Vit. E on it, which I have done and also tried coconut oil. Nothing much helps. If you get told something different please PM me so I can take the info back to my vet. I sure would like to make it go away. It doesn't seem to bother her but it bothers me.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It's just chapped lips, my dogs have this and it doesn't bother them that much. They do bite work and that part gets irritated constantly. I can tell they don't like it to the touch, but they still do the work. I think this is just the cold weather that's causing it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Penaten cream works well, but not sure about applying it once they're bleeding.


You sure can!

Penaten is wonderful stuff. We are so lucky to be able to order it from Amqzon now


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> You sure can!
> 
> Penaten is wonderful stuff. We are so lucky to be able to order it from Amqzon now


That's good to know. Amazon is where I got mine, great stuff, a little goes a long ways.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Penaten has a great delivery system for zinc oxide.

Check out this great article on how oxide works to heal wounds:
Can Zinc Oxide Have An Impact On Wound Healing? | Podiatry Today


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona got this from playing with the flirt pole. We are in Southern California so I don't think it is because of winter.


----------

